# Steam Machines: Valve stellt Hardware-Konzept fürs Wohnzimmer vor



## Matthias Dammes (25. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Machines: Valve stellt Hardware-Konzept fürs Wohnzimmer vor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Machines: Valve stellt Hardware-Konzept fürs Wohnzimmer vor


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2013)

Ich sitze immer noch mit einem "  " vorm Rechner, weil ich mir immer noch nicht so ganz vorstellen kann, was das eigentlich sein soll.
Einfach ein standardisierter PC auf dem SteamOS läuft? Nur für was braucht man das? Was ist da der Vorteil zu einem normalen PC? Oder soll beides in einer Kombination laufen? Fragen über Fragen. Im Moment bin ich eher verwirrt.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

Im Lotto zu gewinnen ist wohl eher warscheinlich  
Tolles ding von valve. Bin gespannt... Und Freitag gibts den controller


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich sitze immer noch mit einem "  " vorm Rechner, weil ich mir immer noch nicht so ganz vorstellen kann, was das eigentlich sein soll.
> Einfach ein standardisierter PC auf dem SteamOS läuft? Nur für was braucht man das? Was ist da der Vorteil zu einem normalen PC? Oder soll beides in einer Kombination laufen? Fragen über Fragen. Im Moment bin ich eher verwirrt.


 1.) Ja, es ist ein standardisierter (Mni-)PC, auf dem SteamOS läuft, bzw. eine Serie von Mini-PCs.

2.) Das bringt dir als PC Nutzer nur was, wenn du deinen PC nicht eh schon mit dem großen TV verbunden hast. Dann ist die Steambox eine sinnvolle Ergänzung (in einer Basisversion), um auf deinen TV streamen zu können vom PC aus.

3.) Für Konsolennutzer ist es ein Anreiz, von der Konsole auf den PC bzw. eine Steambox zu wechseln.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und Freitag gibts den controller


 

Also es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Controller von Valve
2. Neuer Software von Valve exklusiv für SteamOS (neuen Valve-Game, neuer Engine etc.pp)


Allerdings der letzte Abschnitt/Frage von dem FAQ ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer für einen Valve-Controller.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Im Lotto zu gewinnen ist wohl eher warscheinlich
> Tolles ding von valve. Bin gespannt... Und Freitag gibts den controller


 
Chance auf einen Lotto 6er: 1: 5'864'443'200
Chance auf eine Stembox: 1:166'666 

Eher noch weit darüber, weil man sich anmelden und bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllen muss.

Ich finde die Idee dahinter wirklich grandios. Eine "Konsole" deren Funktionen man laut den eigenen Bedingungen aussuchen kann, und die sich Leistungstechnisch regelmässig weiterentwickelt.

Raubkopietechnisch dürften diese Boxen den Konsolen von Sony und MS ebenbürtig sein, deshalb kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass praktisch alle grossen Entwickler auch SteamOS berücksichtigen.

Der Gabe hat ja seinen Unmut über Win 8 mittgeteilt, aber dass er so sauer war, dass er mit einem derartigen Tritt unter die Gürtellinie von MS antwortet, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (25. September 2013)

Wieso versucht Steam dermaßen penetrant auf Konsole zu machen? Als wären die Konsolen exklusiven Titel nicht schon Strafe genug T__T


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Raubkopietechnisch dürften diese Boxen den Konsolen von Sony und MS ebenbürtig sein.



Das glaube ich nicht. Die Steambox ist im Prinzip einfach ein PC, mehr nicht. Zumal man ja jedes OS und jede Software installieren kann, die man will.....

Raubkopiert sind Spiele auf Linux übrigens ebenso schnell wie auf Windows.....


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wieso versucht Steam dermaßen penetrant auf Konsole zu machen? Als wären die Konsolen exklusiven Titel nicht schon Strafe genug T__T


 Was haben konsolenexklusive Titel mit der Steambox zu tun? Äpfel und Birnen? 

Steam macht deshalb "auf Konsole", weil das ein großer Markt ist und viele Spieler (übrigens auch viele PC Spieler) auch mal gerne vor dem großen TV und auf dem Sofa zocken. Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem???


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. September 2013)

Hm also irgendwie lassen mich diese Neuankündigungen ja bisher kalt. Hatte mir da mehr davon erhofft.
Das einzige was ich mir von Valve mal wieder wünschen würde wären tolle Spiele


----------



## shakethatthing (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem???


Das kann ich dir erklären. Das grundlegende Problem bei den meisten ablehnenden Kommentaren ist in etwa dieses: "Mimimmimimimimi, ich will Episode 3 mimimimimi Valve macht keine Spiele mehr mimimimimi alles was einem Controller gesteuert wird ist doof mimimimimi"


----------



## Nihiletex (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Steam macht deshalb "auf Konsole", weil das ein großer Markt ist und viele Spieler (übrigens auch viele PC Spieler) auch mal gerne vor dem großen TV und auf dem Sofa zocken. Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem???


 
So als kleine Anmerkung, das geht schon jetzt. HDMI Kabel + Gamepad sind alles was man braucht. Ist sogar mit weniger Aufwand + Kosten verbunden.


----------



## Kaisan (25. September 2013)

Bin durchaus angetan von den Steam Machines - auch wenn mir bisher die ganz große Innovation fehlt. Vielleicht kommt sie ja noch am Freitag ... ein auf den Wohnzimmer und Spiele optimierter Mini-PC, zudem basiert auf das SteamOS, dass klingt dennoch unglaublich reizvoll für mich, sodass ich wohl zuschlagen werde, sobald Valve nähere Informationen zu den verschiedenen, erhältlichen Modellen rausrücken wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. September 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> So als kleine Anmerkung, das geht schon jetzt. HDMI Kabel + Gamepad sind alles was man braucht. Ist sogar mit weniger Aufwand + Kosten verbunden.


 
Und was macht man, wenn das Arbeitszimmer im Haus viel zu weit weg ist?
Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust jedes Mal meinen PC zum Fernseher zu tragen, wenn ich dort was spielen will.
Von daher stehe ich dieser neuen Entwicklung erstmal durchaus positiv gegenüber.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

SteamOS und Steam Machines klingen zwar interessant, aber um das Interesse größer zu machen/wecken, fehlt da noch ein richtiges Zugpferd. Das kann  mMn nach nur ein Spiel mit Source2-Engine sein, weil ein Controller/Eingabegerät dieses Interesse eben nicht weckt.


Also wird die dritte Ankündigung doch ein Spiel von Valve sein xD


----------



## Kratos333 (25. September 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn das Arbeitszimmer im Haus viel zu weit weg ist?
> Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust jedes Mal meinen PC zum Fernseher zu tragen, wenn ich dort was spielen will.
> Von daher stehe ich dieser neuen Entwicklung erstmal durchaus positiv gegenüber.


 
Habe zwar PC an Fernseher dran mit nem 15meter HDMI Kabel. Aber denoch könnte das interessant werden. Vielleicht werden PC Spiele dann auch mal ordentlich optimiert (und hoffentlich wird valve eine art qualitätssicherung machen) und werden nicht so bugdesasters wie als beispiel bei Rome 2. Soetwas hab ich auf einer Konsole noch niemals erlebt - das würde nie und nimmer durchkommen.


----------



## ChiefScharief (25. September 2013)

Wehe wenn am Freitag nicht HL3 angekündigt wird


----------



## Nihiletex (25. September 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn das Arbeitszimmer im Haus viel zu weit weg ist?
> Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust jedes Mal meinen PC zum Fernseher zu tragen, wenn ich dort was spielen will.
> Von daher stehe ich dieser neuen Entwicklung erstmal durchaus positiv gegenüber.


 
Anstatt einer Steambox einfach einen anderen PC kaufen? PCs im kleinen Format sind ja nun nichts besonderes mehr und man muss nicht warten. Das Ding bietet einfach *nichts* neues, ausser vielleicht einem Aufkleber auf dem Valve steht.
Alternativ hat man im "Arbeitszimmer" dieses riesigen Hauses wo ein HDMI Kabel nicht ausreicht auch einen "Arbeits" PC stehen und der leistungsfähige Rechner für Games steht woanders.
Darauf kann man sich sogar Linux (oder "SteamOS") installieren, wenn man denn unbedingt den Big Picture Modus nutzen will um eine Handvoll Spiele auf dem TV zu spielen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar billiger sich einen neuen TV zu kaufen und neben den Rechner zu stellen als zur Steambox zu greifen 

Tja, aber was soll man sagen, Marketing für die etwas "denkfaulen" Leute scheint ja zu klappen. Ich hab alles was eine Steambox kann schon heute, mit exakt 0 € Extrakosten.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Anstatt einer Steambox einfach einen anderen PC kaufen? PCs im kleinen Format sind ja nun nichts besonderes mehr und man muss nicht warten.


Genau, auch die Steuterung von Windows auf 5m Entfernung mittels Gamepad klappt geradezu hervorragend.
Auch hat gerade bei Windows in deinem Szenario einen haufen Scheissdreck im Hindergund laufen, der Ressourcen frisst, die nicht fürs Spiel da sind. Wieviel GB Ram verbraucht Windows nochmal im Leerlauf?



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Das Ding bietet einfach *nichts* neues, ausser vielleicht einem Aufkleber auf dem Valve steht.


Doch, es ist etwas neues, weil es Bequemlichkeit bietet, die man nur von Konsolen kannte, aber mit Voteilen die eine PC bietet (aufrüstbarkeit, Hardwareevolution ect.)



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Alternativ hat man im "Arbeitszimmer" dieses riesigen Hauses wo ein HDMI Kabel nicht ausreicht auch einen "Arbeits" PC stehen und der leistungsfähige Rechner für Games steht woanders.
> Darauf kann man sich sogar Linux (oder "SteamOS") installieren, wenn man denn unbedingt den Big Picture Modus nutzen will um eine Handvoll Spiele auf dem TV zu spielen.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar billiger sich einen neuen TV zu kaufen und neben den Rechner zu stellen als zur Steambox zu greifen


Kennst du die Preise? Kennst du die Hardware? Evtl. ist es sogar ken Blödsinn, sich eine Steambox zu kaufen, und die ohnehin vorhandene Win-Litzenz darauf zu nutzen?



Nihiletex schrieb:


> Tja, aber was soll man sagen, Marketing für die etwas "denkfaulen" Leute scheint ja zu klappen. Ich hab alles was eine Steambox kann schon heute, mit exakt 0 € Extrakosten.


Musst du die Hardware kaufen? Nein, Valve ist so freundlich und stellt dir die Software, für die sie einen Haufen Geld ausgegeben haben, gratis zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> So als kleine Anmerkung, das geht schon jetzt. HDMI Kabel + Gamepad sind alles was man braucht. Ist sogar mit weniger Aufwand + Kosten verbunden.


 Kleine Anmerkung: das weiß ich schon lange. Was ist aber, wenn dein PC nicht im Wohnzimmer neben dem Fernseher steht, hm? Es gibt viele Situationen, vor allem in Familien, in denen sich eine Streambox bezahlt machen könnte, auch wenn schon ein Spiele-PC im Haus ist....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Doch, es ist etwas neues, weil es Bequemlichkeit bietet, die man nur von Konsolen kannte, aber mit Voteilen die eine PC bietet (aufrüstbarkeit, Hardwareevolution ect.)



Ich gebe Nihiletex eigentlich Recht. Eine Steam Machine ist nix anderes als ein Mini-PC. Kann sein, dass Steam Machine kleiner wird, aber die Funktionen sind die selben, wie mit einem Mini-PC. Also ist es im Grunde nichts neues.


----------



## battschack (25. September 2013)

Sehe da immer noch kein problem egal wo sein rechner steht. Gibt doch funk hdmi auch.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Anstatt einer Steambox einfach einen anderen PC kaufen? PCs im kleinen Format sind ja nun nichts besonderes mehr und man muss nicht warten. Das Ding bietet einfach *nichts* neues, ausser vielleicht einem Aufkleber auf dem Valve steht.
> Alternativ hat man im "Arbeitszimmer" dieses riesigen Hauses wo ein HDMI Kabel nicht ausreicht auch einen "Arbeits" PC stehen und der leistungsfähige Rechner für Games steht woanders.
> Darauf kann man sich sogar Linux (oder "SteamOS") installieren, wenn man denn unbedingt den Big Picture Modus nutzen will um eine Handvoll Spiele auf dem TV zu spielen.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar billiger sich einen neuen TV zu kaufen und neben den Rechner zu stellen als zur Steambox zu greifen
> ...


 
Blablabla....

Man kann sich die Welt auch einfach reden. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass andere Leute andere Lebenssituationen wie du? Dass es auch Leuten mit Familie gibt, bei denen ein PC im Wohnzimmer nichts zu tun hat? Dass nicht jeder Platz dafür hat, im Arbeitszimmer auch noch ein Sofa samt großem TV nur fürs Zocken aufzubauen? Dass nicht jeder Lust und Zeit hat, sich mit "richtigen" PCs auseinanderzusetzen? usw usw usw

Ich hab meinen PC auch per HDMI am TV hängen, na und? Deshalb muss ich noch lange nicht so ignroant sein, dass als einzige Möglichkeit überhaupt zu betrachten. Und ob die Steamboxen *nichts* Neues haben, kannst du noch gar nicht wissen, oder hast du schon eine gesehen und ausprobiert?

Wie man als PC Spieler dagegen sein kann, dass die Konsolen jetzt mal richtig öffentlichkeitswirksam "Konkurrenz" bekommen, ist mir schleierhaft....


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich gebe Nihiletex eigentlich Recht. Eine Steam Machine ist nix anderes als ein Mini-PC. Kann sein, dass Steam Machine kleiner wird, aber die Funktionen sind die selben, wie mit einem Mini-PC. Also ist es im Grunde nichts neues.


 Und weiter? Wer hat das in Frage gestellt? Es war doch von Anfang an klar, dass die Steambox ein Mini-PC sein wird. Jetzt tun ja ein paar besonders Schlaue so, als wären sie die einzigen, die das wüssten.....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und weiter? Wer hat das in Frage gestellt? Es war doch von Anfang an klar, dass die Steambox ein Mini-PC sein wird. Jetzt tun ja ein paar besonders Schlaue so, als wären sie die einzigen, die das wüssten.....


 

Wer das in Frage gestellt hat? Das war der *gutenmorgen1 
*


----------



## battschack (25. September 2013)

Wenn des teil mehr wie 150-250€ kostet können sie des teil denk ich sowieso wieder einpacken^^
Auser des hat wirklich ordentlich power und nen grund dafür. Bis jetz sehe ich kein einziges grund für des teil.


----------



## Corlagon (25. September 2013)

mal gucken was freitag angekündigt wird. vielleicht sparen sie sich das beste fürs finale.


----------



## battschack (25. September 2013)

Ja da bin ich auch mal gespannt.
Mal gucken was #3 wird, ich hoffe sehr auf hl3. Aber warscheinlich wirds etwas anderes sein.


----------



## Odin333 (25. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich gebe Nihiletex eigentlich Recht. Eine Steam Machine ist nix anderes als ein Mini-PC. Kann sein, dass Steam Machine kleiner wird, aber die Funktionen sind die selben, wie mit einem Mini-PC. Also ist es im Grunde nichts neues.


 
Ein Mini-PC war bis jetzt im Wohnzimmer aber aufgrund von Windows  und dessen UI eher ein Krampf. Eine "Steam Machine" ist ein Mini-PC der im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia- und Gamingmaschine Sinn macht.

Ich kann den Spiess auch umdrehen. Eine Steam Machine ist eine erweiterbare, individuelle Konsole.
Grund: Eine Steam-Machine ist kein Personalcomputer. Man kann damit erstmal nicht arbeiten.
Allerdings lässt sich darauf ein alternatives OS installieren. Das konnte man auf der PS3 aber auch.
Trotzdem war sie kein PC sondern eine Konsole.

Ich persönlich sehe sie als Konsole. Eine Konsole, bei der ich auch mit Maus und Tastatur spielen und damit Browsen kann und die ich aufrüste, wenn mit die Leistung für irgendwelche neuen Spiele zu schwach wird.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

battschack schrieb:


> Wenn des teil mehr wie 150-250€ kostet können sie des teil denk ich sowieso wieder einpacken^^
> Auser des hat wirklich ordentlich power und nen grund dafür. Bis jetz sehe ich kein einziges grund für des teil.


 Vielleicht erst mal informieren vor dem Posten, oder ist das zuviel verlangt?

Es gibt kein "DAS Teil". Valve hat angekündigt, dass eine ganz Reihe von "Wohnzimmer-PCs" mit SteamOS von verschiedenen Herstellern kommen werden, mit unterschiedlicher Aussattung und unterschiedlichen Foki (Leistung, Größe, Design, Lautstärke,....)

Und 150-250€ sind lächerlich wenig für einen MiniPC ala Steam Machines. Vielleicht gibts das auch, als absolute Basisversion, nur fürs Streamen, aber sicherlich wird es auch deutlich teurere Modelle geben.

Der Grund für einen Mini-PC im Wohnzimmer ist derselbe wie auch für Konsolen: dass man auf dem großen Fernseher auf dem Sofa zocken möchte. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ein Mini-PC war bis jetzt im Wohnzimmer aber aufgrund von Windows  und dessen UI eher ein Krampf. Eine "Steam Machine" ist ein Mini-PC der im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia- und Gamingmaschine Sinn macht.
> 
> Ich kann den Spiess auch umdrehen. Eine Steam Machine ist eine erweiterbare, individuelle Konsole.
> Grund: Eine Steam-Machine ist kein Personalcomputer. Man kann damit erstmal nicht arbeiten.
> ...


 Warum soll man darauf nicht arbeiten können? Es gibt auch "Arbeitssoftware" für Linux (=SteamOS) und eine Maus+Tastatur unterstützen die SteamPCs ja auch zweifellos.... 

Eine Konsole ist per Definition ein geschlossnes System, das sich nicht upgraden lässt. Das ist aber eine Steam Machine nun gerade nicht...


----------



## Onlinestate (25. September 2013)

Genau. Das einzig neue ist bisher SteamOS. Denn ein für Spiele optimiertes Betriebssystem, welches für die Nutzung im Wohnzimmer konzipiert (oder wenigstens brauchbar) ist, das gibt es bisher noch nicht.
Klar kann man Windows auch auf einem Fernseher anzeigen. Komfortabel ist das aber nicht. Ohne Maus und Tastatur geht da gar nichts und das ist auf der Couch auf Dauer eher unangenehm.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. September 2013)

Gefällt mir besser als die neue XBox. Was noch nicht heißt, dass es mir gefällt. Dazu müsste man erstmal wissen, was letztendlich drinsteckt und was das Betriebsystem kann. Einen Wohnzimmer-PC kann ich mir ja auch so zusammenstellen, da brauche ich kein Valve für.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Genau. Das einzig neue ist bisher SteamOS. Denn ein für Spiele optimiertes Betriebssystem, welches für die Nutzung im Wohnzimmer konzipiert (oder wenigstens brauchbar) ist, das gibt es bisher noch nicht.
> Klar kann man Windows auch auf einem Fernseher anzeigen. Komfortabel ist das aber nicht. Ohne Maus und Tastatur geht da gar nichts und das ist auf der Couch auf Dauer eher unangenehm.


 Wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn man dann SteamOS auch bequem per Tablet/Smartphone steuern/kontrollieren könnte. Weil nur mit dem Gamepad kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen (zumindest wenn man nicht NUR spielen will) und ein Keyboard+Maus ist eben auch nicht optimal im Wohnzimmer auf dem Sofa...


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ein Mini-PC war bis jetzt im Wohnzimmer aber aufgrund von Windows  und dessen UI eher ein Krampf. Eine "Steam Machine" ist ein Mini-PC der im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia- und Gamingmaschine Sinn macht.



Auf der "Steam Machine" kannst du auch Windows 7 installieren. Also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Spiess auch umdrehen. Eine Steam Machine ist eine erweiterbare, individuelle Konsole.



Mini-PCs sind das nicht oder was? Erweitbar und individuell?



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe sie als Konsole. Eine Konsole, bei der ich auch mit Maus und Tastatur spielen und damit Browsen kann und die ich aufrüste, wenn mit die Leistung für irgendwelche neuen Spiele zu schwach wird.



Es wird sich mit Sicherheit als eine Konsole anfühlen, aber dennoch ist es keine reine Konsole (z.B. PS oder Xbox) sondern ein einfacher Mini-PC.


----------



## Nihiletex (25. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Genau, auch die Steuterung von Windows auf  5m Entfernung mittels Gamepad klappt geradezu hervorragend.
> Auch hat  gerade bei Windows in deinem Szenario einen haufen Scheissdreck im  Hindergund laufen, der Ressourcen frisst, die nicht fürs Spiel da sind.  Wieviel GB Ram verbraucht Windows nochmal im Leerlauf?



Die  Steuerung ist bei beiden Systemen identisch, denn die Steam Spiele  werden über den Big Picture Modus gestartet. Solltest du  dabei noch  Spiele starten die eher "klassische" PC Spiele sind brauchst du eh  Tastatur + Maus (Wireless). Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das jemand  ernsthaft Sachen wie Dota 2 auf einem riesigem TV zocken will, aber gut.  Ich weiß auch nicht wie das auf deinem System aussieht, aber bei mir  läuft kein "Haufen Scheissdreck" im Hintergrund. Alles was man zum  Spielen braucht, wie Treiber oder Steam selbst, muss auch auf der Box  laufen. 



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Doch, es ist etwas  neues, weil es Bequemlichkeit bietet, die man nur von Konsolen kannte,  aber mit Voteilen die eine PC bietet (aufrüstbarkeit, Hardwareevolution  ect.)



Inwiefern ist das nun neu im Vergleich zu einem  MiniPC? Anschließen und loslegen. Wenn man selber die Sachen nicht  installieren will gibt es schon vorinstallierte Betriebssysteme ODER man  wechselt später einfach indem man sich SteamOS runterlädt, wenn man es  haben will.  Bei "Hardwareevolution" musst du bestimmt selber lachen,  oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Kennst  du die Preise? Kennst du die Hardware? Evtl. ist es sogar ken Blödsinn,  sich eine Steambox zu kaufen, und die ohnehin vorhandene Win-Litzenz  darauf zu nutzen?



Das System soll offen und aufrüstbar  sein. Also werden "normale" PC Bauteile verwendet. Die Preise dafür sind  bekannt und werden sicher nicht billiger nur weil sie in einer Steambox  sind. Selbst wenn man davon ausgeht das Valve aus irgendeinem Grund  Verluste machen will und die Boxen billiger anbietet als wenn man sich  die Teile selber kauft und den Verlust durch Verkäufe im Steam Store  auffangen will: Spätestens wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht oder  falls man das "offene" System nutzen will, man erweitern möchte, muss  man wieder auf den normalen PC Teile Markt wechseln.




LordCrash schrieb:


> Blablabla....
> 
> Man kann sich die Welt auch einfach reden. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass andere Leute andere Lebenssituationen wie du? Dass es auch Leuten mit Familie gibt, bei denen ein PC im Wohnzimmer nichts zu tun hat? Dass nicht jeder Platz dafür hat, im Arbeitszimmer auch noch ein Sofa samt großem TV nur fürs Zocken aufzubauen? Dass nicht jeder Lust und Zeit hat, sich mit "richtigen" PCs auseinanderzusetzen? usw usw usw
> 
> ...



Ja, diese Familien stellen sich nun statt einem Mini PC eine Steambox hin und lassen dazu noch im anderen Zimmer den Windows PC laufen um die Spiele auf das Linux System zu streamen. Oder sie haben garkeinen PC mit großer Spielesammlung. Dann bringt ihnen auch die Steambox keinen Vorteil und sie können direkt zur Konsole greifen (oder eben zum Mini PC...).
Wer keine Lust hat sich mit einem PC auseinanderzusetzen, der kauft sich dann ausgerechnet ein für Spiele optimiertes LINUX System um die ganzen PC exklusiven Titel auf dem TV zu zocken. Ja, is klar  
Wie oben erwähnt wird es auch ganz normale PC Hardware sein, alles andere würde ihren Aussagen widersprechen. 

Erstmal: Konsolen bekommen keine Konkurrenz. Der Hardware Flickenteppich bleibt bestehen und die Exklusivtitel werden weiterhin Exklusivtitel bleiben.
Dann solltest du dir mal die Dimensionen verdeutlichen in denen sich Konsolen bewegen. Selbst absolute Flops auf der WiiU verkaufen sich besser als viele PC Spiele. Von Top Titeln mal garnicht zu reden.
Um die Vorteile eines PCs zu nutzen braucht es keine Steambox und falls es nur Spiele sein sollen führt weiter nichts an einer Konsole vorbei. (Und das sage ich als jemand der seit mehr als 20 Jahren am PC zockt. Wenn man das bestmögliche rausholen will hat man entweder beides, oder man entscheidet sich für ein System).


Vielleicht ein zu langer Text, weil es mir ja wirklich egal sein kann. Man sollte aber mit dem Hype aufhören von wegen "Endlich wie einer Konsole spielen!". Gerade von einem Redakteur der PC Games die schon etliche Artikel über Mini PCs veröffentlich hat sollte man da etwas Wissen erwarten können was über "Aber ich will meinen PC nicht immer rumtragen " hinausgeht.


----------



## Kerusame (25. September 2013)

was man sich unter steam-machines so alles vorstellen kann...

"..läuft deine Kaffemaschine mit SteamOS?"


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

So endlich Feierabend und ich kann ausführlich meinen Senf dazu abgeben 

Auf die ganzen nicht informierten Leute sollte man hier sowieso keinen Cent geben.
Teilweise wird hier einfach nur sinnlos rumgeflamed obwohl es in den FAQS deutlich steht:
*Ich bin mit meinem Spiele-PC zufrieden, muss ich diese neue Hardware kaufen?*
_*Nein. Alles, an dem wir in den letzten 10 Jahren für Steam gearbeitet haben, wird auch in Zukunft weiter verfügbar sein.*_


So viel dazu. Steam Machines soll weder euren Gaming Rechner ersetzen noch soll es mit den Konsolen konkurrieren.
Es ist für die Leute gedacht die keinen PC haben, nur eine Konsole haben oder für Leute die es einfach noch eine Ecke bequemer
haben möchten.

Punkt.

Zum Projekt Steam Machines.
Es ist wirklich spannend mit ansehen zu müssen was Valve hier veranstaltet und zeigt wie mächtig sie geworden sind.
Eigenes OS? Check
Eigenen Controller? (bald) Check
Hardware & Vertriebspartner? Check
Große Eier um Linux als Gaming Platform durchzusetzen und indirekt Microsoft ans Bein zu pinkeln? Check.

Momentan stelle ich mir die Frage inwiefern Valve mit der Hardware rumspielen kann.
Ich denke nämlich *nicht* das einfach eine *x-bekannte CPU* +* x-bekannte GPU* verwendet wird und einfach in alles in ein
kleines Gehäuse gestopft wird.

Und vor allem interessiert es mich wie sie das mit Windows / SteamOS hinbekommen möchten ohne das Kompatibilitätsprobleme o.ä.
auftauchen.  
Ich glaube ganz fest dran dass Valve hier noch nen Ass im Ärmel hat und dieser erst verraten wird wenn die ersten Prototypen 
ausgeliefert werden..

Ich meine halt dass Valve Linux / OpenGL in solch hohen Tönen lobt und dennoch Steam Machines derart offen gestaltet
dass viele vielleicht gar nicht in den Genuss dieses Experiments kommen und auf das alt gewohnte Windows setzen werden.

Steam Machines nur mit SteamOS wäre mMn. die bessere Wahl gewesen als den Leuten die Wahl zu lassen.... Oder sie
machen es so clever dass großteil der Leute gar kein Windows darauf benutzen möchte?

Wirklich spannend für mich diese Entwicklung zu analysieren 
Bin schon gespannt drauf wie die Specs und der dazugehörige Preis ausfallen werden

Edit.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2049..._source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#tk.rss_all

Also nun AMD + Nvidia mehr Konzentration auf die ganze Linux / SteamOS Geschichte? 
 Valve versetzt hier wirklich Berge


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> So endlich Feierabend und ich kann ausführlich meinen Senf dazu abgeben
> 
> Auf die ganzen nicht informierten Leute sollte man hier sowieso keinen Cent geben.
> Teilweise wird hier einfach nur sinnlos rumgeflamed obwohl es in den FAQS deutlich steht:
> ...


 Naja, die Steam Machines weden ja mit SteamOS vorinstalliert ausgeliefert. Windows darauf zu installieren ist zwar möglich (weil es eben immer noch ein PC ist und keine Konsole), aber das ist nicht der ursprüngliche Gedanke dabei...

Wir sollten uns auch vor Augen führen, dass diese ganze Steambox-Geschichte eigentlich nicht für die "Hardcore" PC Gamer gedacht ist, die eh entweder nur am Schreibtisch zocken oder ihren Fernseher schon per HDMI oder HTPC Server integriert haben. Die beiden hauptsächlichen Zielgruppen sind Konsolenspieler und Leute, die zwar gerne am PC Spielen, aber trotzdem ungerne damit rumfummeln. D.h. das Hauptaugenmerk bei den Steam Machines soll auf Bequemlichkeit und Komfort liegen. Du packst sie aus, drückst den Startknopf und plupp, schon ist SteamOS bereit samt der Steam Bibliothek und dem Store, eben ganz ähnlich wie bei den Konsolen.

Natürlich kann man die Box auch hacken, andere Software installieren, Windows installieren usw, und das wird auch gemacht werden. Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der Kunden, die das machen wollen. Die anderen wollen einfach einen PC, der so funktioniert wie eine Konsole, nur eben besser. Oder eine Streamingkiste, die nicht mehr tun soll, als vom Hauptrechner auf den Fernseher zu streamen, aber auch dafür braucht man keine Zusatzprogramme.

Ich denke übrigens schon, dass die Hardware aus Standardteilen bestehen wird, außer evtl, das Motherboard. Aber CPU, RAM und GPU werden sicherlich tauschbar gemacht werden. Das geht jetzt schon ziemlich einfach, Alienware macht das z.B. mustergültig mit ihrem X51 vor (der natürlich preislich in einer anderen Liga spielt nehme ich an).

AMD und Alienware sind übrigens schon ziemlich lange Schlüsselpartner von Steam. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die auch bei SteamOS usw. ihre Hand im Spiel hätten, Xi3 natürlich auch.....


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Mal so ganz nebenbei findet man noch die ein oder andere Info wenn man das Formular ausfüllt seh ich gerade 

*



			BETA TEST BEDINGUNGEN
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> 1. Valve Corporation ("Valve" bzw. "Wir" hat Prototypen von  Entertainment-Hardware und Software entwickelt und produziert, *nämlich  eine Set-Top Box* mit *angepasster Software *und* einen Game Controller*  (zusammenfassend: "Beta-Produkte")



Somit steht fest dass am Freitag der Controller enthüllt wird


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, die Steam Machines weden ja mit SteamOS vorinstalliert ausgeliefert. Windows darauf zu installieren ist zwar möglich (weil es eben immer noch ein PC ist und keine Konsole), aber das ist nicht der ursprüngliche Gedanke dabei...


Laut Gabe aber schon. Es wird wohl SteamOS vorinstalliert sein aber es ist und bleibt ein PC mit dem man alles anstellen kann was man will.... Nur eben da frage ich mich ob Valve hier irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme durchdacht hat so viel "Freiraum" zu ermöglichen.



> ...Du packst sie aus, drückst den Startknopf und plupp, schon ist SteamOS bereit samt der Steam Bibliothek und dem Store, eben ganz ähnlich wie bei den Konsolen.


 Dann wäre sowas auch gut für jemanden wie mich... Bibliothek ist rappelvoll und ich werde ständig vom Browser davon abgehalten fleißig alle Games zu spielen die ich besitze 
Ne Spaß bei Seite... SteamOS werde ich 100%ig testen aber bei Steam Machines muss man noch abwarten 
Vielleicht hat sie ja doch einen gewissen Mehrwert auch für Hardcore Zocker.



> Ich denke übrigens schon, dass die Hardware aus Standardteilen bestehen wird, außer evtl, das Motherboard. Aber CPU, RAM und GPU werden sicherlich tauschbar gemacht werden. Das geht jetzt schon ziemlich einfach, Alienware macht das z.B. mustergültig mit ihrem X51 vor (der natürlich preislich in einer anderen Liga spielt nehme ich an).


Stimmt schon.. ich habe warscheinlich zu weit in die "Gamer" Perspektive gedacht und dabei vergessen dass Valve
eigentlich nen "chilligeren" PC anbieten möchte.
Trotzdem denke ich dass es keine 08/15 Hardware sein kann wenn sie wirklich Spiele, mit hoher Qualität und stabilen FPS abliefern möchten... Ein bisschen "speziell" muss schon etwas an der Hardware sein finde ich 



> AMD und Alienware sind übrigens schon ziemlich lange Schlüsselpartner von Steam. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die auch bei SteamOS usw. ihre Hand im Spiel hätten, Xi3 natürlich auch.....


 Also momentan hab ich mitbekommen dass Valve mit Nvidia ziemlich dicke sein soll 

Letztendlich ist es egal denn Valve hat die Macht jeden mitreißen zu können wenns ordentlich umgesetzt wird. 
Edit. Siehe da 

http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/09/25/steam-rolling-into-your-living-room/

Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie sehr ich mich auf besseren Support von OpenGL freue 
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/09/25/steam-rolling-into-your-living-room/


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Laut Gabe aber schon. Es wird wohl SteamOS vorinstalliert sein aber es ist und bleibt ein PC mit dem man alles anstellen kann was man will.... Nur eben da frage ich mich ob Valve hier irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme durchdacht hat so viel "Freiraum" zu ermöglichen.


Man soll alle Freiheiten haben, die auch ein "normaler" PC bietet, das ist schon richtig. Nur konzipiert ist das Ding wahrscheinlich schon auch für Leute, die dar gar nichts dran ändern wollen, also SteamOS only. Wie das mit der Hardware aussieht, das ist bisher ziemlich viel Rätselraten, solange wir nichts Genaueres darüber wissen.... 



> Stimmt schon.. ich habe warscheinlich zu weit in die "Gamer" Perspektive gedacht und dabei vergessen dass Valve
> eigentlich nen "chilligeren" PC anbieten möchte.
> Trotzdem denke ich dass es keine 08/15 Hardware sein kann wenn sie wirklich Spiele, mit hoher Qualität und stabilen FPS abliefern möchten... Ein bisschen "speziell" muss schon etwas an der Hardware sein finde ich


Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass die einzelnen Bausteine einfacher zu tauschen sein werden und man dafür nicht das ganze Gehäuse aufschrauben muss und so. Aber wie gesagt, lassen wir uns mal überraschen bezüglich der Hardware...



> Also momentan hab ich mitbekommen dass Valve mit Nvidia ziemlich dicke sein soll


Ich sag nur soviel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardware - AMD




> Letztendlich ist es egal denn Valve hat die Macht jeden mitreißen zu können wenns ordentlich umgesetzt wird.
> Edit. Siehe da
> 
> Steam Rolling Into Your Living Room
> ...


 Wenn Steam sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD im Boot hat, umso besser. Dann fehlt praktisch nur noch Intel....

Edit: Wenn Valve NUR mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten würde, wäre ich als AMD User ehrlich gesagt ziemlich angepisst....


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn Steam sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD im Boot hat, umso besser. Dann fehlt praktisch nur noch Intel....


Wenn AMD und Intel mit dabei sind dann ist Intel nicht weit weg... Allein schon weil AMD mitmacht *muss* Intel automatisch
nachkommen 



> Edit: Wenn Valve NUR mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten würde, wäre ich als AMD User ehrlich gesagt ziemlich angepisst....


 Nein das natürlich nicht. Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern wie Gabe über aktuelle Linux Experimente gesprochen hat
und Nvidia dabei besser abgeschnitten hat als AMD weil deren Treiber wieder mal schlechter waren.

Nvidia hat bei Linux momentan anscheinend die Nase vorn und es kann gut möglich sein dass Valve sich 
momentan eher mit Nvidia an den Tisch setzt als mit AMD 
Dass sich Valve aber nur mit einer Fraktion zusammentut kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich hoffe dass AMD und Nvidia ihre Treiber besser als bei Windows hinbekommen und wir Spieler davon
profitieren werden 
Theoretisch (und sogar praktisch!) ist Linux ja anscheinend sogar heute schon besser als Windows bei der Spieleleistung
also ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis SteamOS offiziell Windows als Gaming Platform ablösen wird.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2013)

Wie soll das denn mit dem Steam OS funktionieren? Wenn es Linux basiert ist, dann wird es ja Probleme haben, viele Steam Titel ueberhaupt zum laufen zu kriegen (viele Spiele sind ja nach wie vor nicht Linux faehig). Ein Windows Emulator ist wegen der Einschraenkungen in Geschwindigkeit, etc. ja auch keine Loesung. Wird Vavle die Spielehersteller dazu bringen wollen ihre Spiele in Zukunft auch fuer Linux zu adaptieren? Oder wollen sie das selber machen? Beides sehe ich als eine Mammut-Aufgabe und nicht wirklich machbar, es sei denn, Vavles Steam Machines werden in kurzester Zeit dermassen erolgreich, dass sie mit der Xbox und der Playstation glecihziehen. Oder wird man auf den Steam Machines nur eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl an kompatiblen Titeln aus dem Steam Angebot spielen koennen? Das scheint mir auch keine zufriedenstellende Loesung zu sein.
Dazu kommt, dass ja anscheinend in erster Linie auf Big Picture Modus und Gamepad Steuerung gesetzt wird, was auch fuer viele Titel ein Problem darstellt.
Alles in allem bleiben da noch einige Fragen offen.

Ich muss aber sagen, sollte es Valve schaffen eine Art Konsole, die in Wirklichkeit ein PC ist zu etablieren, die verbreitet genug ist, dass auch fleissig dafuer entwickelt wird, dann waere das natuerlich genial fuer PC-Spieler. Ports von so einer "Konsole" auf den PC sollten praktisch keinen Arbeitsaufwand mehr erfordern und die Trennlinie zwischen Konsolen- und PC-Titeln wuerde weiter verschwimmen. Das kann nur gut fuer alle sein.


----------



## diethelm (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dass es auch Leuten mit Familie gibt, bei denen ein PC im Wohnzimmer nichts zu tun hat? Dass nicht jeder Platz dafür hat, im Arbeitszimmer auch noch ein Sofa samt großem TV nur fürs Zocken aufzubauen? Dass nicht jeder Lust und Zeit hat, sich mit "richtigen" PCs auseinanderzusetzen? usw usw usw


 
Da kann ich ein Lied davon singen. Mein knapp 1.5 Jahre alter Sohn findet alles was Knöpf hat oder Leuchtet unheimlich Spannend. So spannend dass man mit dem Finger darauf rumtippen muss. Darum muss ich jedes mal bei der PS3 den Stromstecker ziehen, ansonsten schaltet er sie ein, nimmt die Disk raus und zerkratz diese unbeholfen.

Ich würde die Steambox als reiner Stream-Gamer-PC nutzen. Da so der Zweite Computer auch laufen muss, kann mein Sohn noch so lange an der Steambox herumdrücken da passiert nicht viel.


----------



## diethelm (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Weil nur mit dem Gamepad kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen (zumindest wenn man nicht NUR spielen will) und ein Keyboard+Maus ist eben auch nicht optimal im Wohnzimmer auf dem Sofa...


 
Kleiner Tip: Gampad + Minitastatur mit integriertem Toutchpadmaus ala diNovo Mini™

Ich nutze das diNovo Mini für mein jetziges Mac Mini Mediacenter und bin zufrieden. Die Touchmaus ist aber nicht der Burner, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

Mir wäre viel lieber Valve würde eine Initiative starten um Linux oder halt ihr SteamOs als Gaming OS zu etabilieren. Das einzige dass mich noch bei Windoof hält ist die Tatsache dass viele Spiele ausschliesslich darauf laufen, ich möchte wirklich gerne eine Alternative, und Linux ist richtig gut geeignet. Es ist sehr schnell und wenn sie es noch ein bisschen leichter machen die ganzen nötigen Treiber zu installieren wäre es wunderbar.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

Steam FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> *Welche Spiele werden in der Beta-Phase verfügbar sein?
> *Die annähernd 3.000 Spiele auf Steam. Hunderte  sind bereits auf SteamOS portiert und viele weitere kommen bald hinzu.  Der Rest wird reibungslos über Netzwerk-Streaming verfügbar sein.


den punkt kapier ich irgendwie nicht. 
als portiert gelten wohl die paar spiele, die jetzt schon unter linux laufen?
den überwiegenden rest kann ich nur streamen? also vom win pc auf die steam os box am tv? 
werden all diese spiele auch für steam os konvertiert (halte ich für ausgeschlossen)? 

und vor allem: wer arbeitet denn an nativen steam os-spielen?

edit:
anspruchsvolle steam os-spiele benötigen natürlich auch anspruchsvolle hardware.
bedeutet das also, dass ich mir ja eigentlich einen zweiten high end-pc neben den tv stellen muss, wenn ich spiele in voller qualität spielen will?
es sei denn natürlich der leistungsgewinn durch das schlankere os ist so gewaltig, dass es auch eine low end-konfiguration tut. aber das ist wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich. 
oder aber gibts für steam os wirklich nur kleinere, also bspw indie-games? wird das ding also zur neuen ouya? 

fragen über fragen über fragen....


----------



## facopse (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> anspruchsvolle steam os-spiele benötigen natürlich auch anspruchsvolle hardware.
> bedeutet das also, dass ich mir ja eigentlich einen zweiten high end-pc neben den tv stellen muss, wenn ich spiele in voller qualität spielen will.
> es sei denn natürlich der leistungsgewinn durch das schlankere os ist so gewaltig, dass es auch eine low end-konfiguration tut. aber das ist wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich.


Mit der Steambox wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht immer alles in höchster Qualität spielen können. Aber darum geht es auch nicht.
Es geht darum, dass die Steambox so einfach zu handhaben ist wie eine Konsole, du aber im Gegensatz zur Konsole die Möglichkeit hast, sie aufzurüsten oder eine neuere, bessere Steambox zu kaufen und alle bisher gekauften Spiele in besserer Qualität zu erleben.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dan punkt kapier ich irgendwie nicht.
> als portiert gelten wohl die paar spiele, die jetzt schon unter linux laufen?
> den überwiegenden rest kann ich nur streamen? also vom win pc auf die steam os box am tv?
> werden all diese spiele auch für steam os konvertiert (halte ich für ausgeschlossen)?
> ...


 
Vielleicht wird es irgendwann einmal deutlich mehr Spiele geben. Solange man 99% streamen muss, kann ich meinen Windoof-PC auch direkt an den Fernseher anschließen.


----------



## Kaisan (26. September 2013)

Wobei ich die Steam Machines auch als multimediales Center sehe; bleibt eben die Frage, wie sich das Film, TV und Musik-Repertoire, um welches Steam in Bälde ergänzt werden soll, gestaltet. Dem eigentlichen Hintergrundgedanken des komfortablen Spielens, nur eben verzahnt mit den Vorteilen der Plattform PC, zudem dem SteamOS, kann ich durchaus etwas abgewinnen - auch wenn Mini-PCs eine vergleichbare Leistung erbringen könnten. Es bleibt die Frage, wie die Steam Machines umgesetzt werden - fallen lassen würde ich das Thema (wie es so manch einer hier anscheinend tut) aktuell garantiert nicht. Dazu sind längst nicht alle relevanten Fragen (z.B. Hardware der verschiedenen Ausführungen, Preis, letztendliche Spiele-Auswahl usw.) geklärt. Also: Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es irgendwann einmal deutlich mehr Spiele geben. Solange man 99% streamen muss, kann ich meinen Windoof-PC auch direkt an den Fernseher anschließen.


 
eben.
da kann ich mir auch einfach einen 2ten pc kaufen und darauf das normale (win-) steam installieren. dann brauch ich überhaupt nix zu streamen. 
was genau bringt mir also steam os an mehrwert?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was genau bringt mir also steam os an mehrwert?


 
Was dir an Mehrwert dir bringt?

- Kein Virus-/Malewar-änfälliger PC mehr
- Spiele werden dadurch robuster und evtl. besser/schneller
- Es ist kostenlos (!!!)


Im Grunde genomm ist und bleibt SteamOS einfach nur ein einfaches Betriebssystem, wo man auch normale Software installieren kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eben.
> da kann ich mir auch einfach einen 2ten pc kaufen und darauf das normale (win-) steam installieren. dann brauch ich überhaupt nix zu streamen.
> was genau bringt mir also steam os an mehrwert?


 
Haben doch schon einige hier schon x-mal gut erklärt und mit Links / Videos umhergeschmissen 

- Linux/SteamOS erlaubt einen besseren Zugriff auf die Hardware
- Linux/SteamOS benutzt OpenGL 
- OpenGL ist eine offene Schnittstelle die bessere Ergebnisse erzielt als DirectX (hatte schon immer)
- SteamOS wird nur auf Spiele und einige wenige Media Dienste zugeschnitten sein
damit die volle Leistung der Hardware ausgespielt werden kann.
- Linux/SteamOS ist eine Lösung nicht mehr von Microsofts Politik abhängig zu sein
weil es kostenlos, schneller und offener ist
- AMD, Intel, Nvidia etc. supporten nun endlich die Entwicklung von Treiber für Linux/SteamOS.

Es ist ein Betriebssystem welches auf das wichtigste zugeschnitten wird um Spiele in besserer Qualität/Leistung genießen zu können
als wir es mit Windows konnten.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es ist ein Betriebssystem welches auf das wichtigste zugeschnitten wird um Spiele in besserer Qualität/Leistung genießen zu können als wir es mit Windows konnten.


 
...sagt valve. 
erst einmal will ich wissen, wer für dieses ominöse steam os überhaupt entwickelt, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## DerBloP (26. September 2013)

...was mir gerade so auffällt, bestimmt wollte der Gabe diese kleinen PC´s "Micro Machines" nennen^^
Nungut jetzt heißen sie eben Steam Machines, kann der Gabe trotzdem mit pielen bröööömmmmmm brrbrbrbrrrbrr


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...sagt valve.
> erst einmal will ich wissen, wer für dieses ominöse steam os überhaupt entwickelt, dann sehen wir weiter.


 Häh? Valve entwickelt das. Der Kern ist Linux und das wird eben angepasst.

SteamOS ist klar für zukünftige Spiele ausgelegt und nicht etwa für die Spiele, die man jetzt schon hat. Und da SteamOS kostenlos sein wird, ist die Userbasis praktisch automatisch gegeben, weil man SteamOS ja einfach neben seine Win-Partition auf den Rechner packen kann. Wenn dann zukünftige Spiele unter SteamOS 10 oder 20% schneller laufen, ist das doch top, zumal -ich betone es noch mal- SteamOS kostenlos sein wird.

SteamOS ist auch keineswegs nur für Gamepads konzipiert, das steht doch eindeutig auf der Seite zu den Steam Machines. Aber es ist so aufgebaut, dass man es komplett mit einem Gamepad steuern KANN, wie eben bei Konsolen. Für Leute, die bisher nur mit Konsolen zu tun hatten, ist das ein großer Vorteil.

Aber natürlich steht es jedem PC Freak völlig frei, einen selbstgebastelten Windows PC ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen. Nur ist mir keine funktionierende Funkstreaminglösung für Spiele mit geringer Latency unter Windows bekannt, was uns wieder zu SteamOS bringt, das das ja können soll. Musik und Filme streamen ist einfach, weil da die Latency ja ziemlich egal ist. Aber bei Maus bzw. Controllereingaben ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte und das ist bisher nicht so ganz einfach umzusetzen (Technik-Freaks bekommen mit hohem Aufwand und Kosten fast alles hin, das ist klar, aber darum gehts ja hier nicht...)


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...sagt valve.
> erst einmal will ich wissen, wer für dieses ominöse steam os überhaupt entwickelt, dann sehen wir weiter.


 
Wenn du die Vorteile nicht wahrhaben willst dann sag es doch einfach und fertig 
Valve hat bereits bewiesen dass Linux besser für Spiele ist wenn jeder seine Treiber optimiert und
OpenGL ist von Haus aus besser als DirectX.

Lordcrash und ich schreiben hier genug Beiträge aus denen man viel rauslesen kann. 

Ich glaube dieses SteamOS ist ein Tritt in die Eier vieler Windows Fans und der theoretische Erfolg
von Linux wird einfach nicht gegönnt...
Eigentlich sollte man als Gamer sich freuen dass endlich Microsoft Konkurrenz bekommt
und wir davon nur profitieren können, stattdessen gibts an jeder Ecke Skepsis und hoffnungsloses Gerede ohne die Fakten
akzeptieren zu wollen 

Linux ist schon heute besser (wenn Treiber gemacht werde). Und da dies der Fall ist werden alle wichtigen Unternehmen diese Entwicklung unterstützen weil es nunmal um eigene Kosten, mehr Freiheit bei der Entwicklung und bessere Leistung der Spiele geht.

Da muss man mal die alte Windows vs Linux Geschichte zur Seite legen und die Fakten auf den Tisch legen.
SteamOS ist auf dem Weg den PC Bereich gehörig umzukrempeln falls wirklich durchnittlich 20 - 30 % FPS erzielt werden können.

Es werden bestimmt sehr viele entwickeln - auch wenn nicht alle von Anfang an 
Edit.
SteamOS = nicht Steam Machines
SteamOS ist das Betriebssystem welches wohl von Hardware zu Hardware verschiedene Ergebnisse erzielen wird.

Wie kann man ein OS nur für Spiele derart skeptisch gegenüber stehen obwohl es schon praktisch erwiesen wurde
dass es besser läuft wenn mans will?... Versteh ich einfach nicht, sorry.

Ich bin auch gerne skeptisch bei allem und jeden. Aber wenn es bewiesen wurde gibts keinen Grund mehr
künstlich einen auf "Skeptiker" zu machen.

Ob Steam Machines funktioniert ist ein völlig anderes Thema und hat mit SteamOS so gesehen nix am Hut.

Edit.
Weißte... Valve will natürlich SteamOS nur mit 5 Indie Titel in 2D pushen


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...sagt valve.
> erst einmal will ich wissen, wer für dieses ominöse steam os überhaupt entwickelt, dann sehen wir weiter.


 
Wenn Valve es nicht selbst entwickelte hätte, dann würde es auch nicht selber ankündigen oder?


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Häh? Valve entwickelt das. Der Kern ist Linux und das wird eben angepasst.


 
ebenfalls häh?
ich will wissen, wer für steam os entwickelt und nicht, wer steam os an sich entwickelt. 
dass das valve war, dachte ich mir schon so halbwegs. 



			
				Jedi-Joker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Valve es nicht selbst entwickelte hätte, dann würde es auch nicht selber ankündigen oder?



habt ihr das lesen verlernt? 



			
				Doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dieses SteamOS ist ein Tritt in die Eier vieler Windows Fans und der theoretische Erfolg
> von Linux wird einfach nicht gegönnt...



was für ein schwachsinn.
sorry doomkeeper, aber wenn es um valve/steam geht, kann man mit dir einfach nicht vernünftig reden. 



> ohne die Fakten akzeptieren



da haben wir das problem: es gibt bislang keine oder kaum fakten, sondern nur versprechungen.
ich hab weder steam os gesehen noch eine hardware, auf der steam os läuft.
vor allem, weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, welche spiele dafür von wem entwickelt werden.

dann komm mal an mit fakten....ich warte....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ebenfalls häh?
> ich will wissen, wer für steam os entwickelt und nicht, wer steam os an sich entwickelt.
> dass das valve war, dachte ich mir schon so halbwegs.
> 
> habt ihr das lesen verlernt?



Für? Für Gamer und zukünftige Steam-Machines-Benutzer.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Für? Für Gamer und zukünftige Steam-Machines-Benutzer.


 
wenn du jemanden verarschen willst, such dir bitte jemand anderen. 
ich hab meine zeit auch nicht gestohlen.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was für ein schwachsinn.
> sorry doomkeeper, aber wenn es um valve/steam geht, kann man mit dir einfach nicht vernünftig reden.
> .


 Wenn du die Fakten nicht akzeptierst ist das nicht mein Problem Bonkic.

Informier dich doch bitte zuerst bevor du wieder mit solchen Sätzen daherkommst. Das hat hier gar nix mit
Valve etc. zu tun sondern hier gehts um Linux.

Und Linux ist anscheinend für Spiele besser geeignet und hat in erster Linie nix mit SteamOS zu tun.
Valve "Fan" hat hier leider nix verloren weil es hier um Linux geht... aber das wüsstest du wenn du dich
ernsthaft damit auch nur einen Moment befasst hättest


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn du jemanden verarschen willst, such dir bitte jemand anderen.
> ich hab meine zeit auch nicht gestohlen.


 
Nun mit dem Steam Machines, habe ich dir wirklich verarscht. ABER mit dem Gamer-Sache ist es wahr.

Für wenn soll es sonst entwickelt worden sein? Für Office-User, die nur Word und so was benutzen?


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn du die Fakten nicht akzeptierst ist das nicht mein Problem Bonkic.
> 
> Informier dich doch bitte zuerst bevor du wieder mit solchen Sätzen daherkommst. Das hat hier gar nix mit
> Valve etc. zu tun sondern hier gehts um Linux.
> ...



iss klar mister doomkeeper.
mit deinem valve-fanboytum hat deine begeisterung natürlich rein gar nix zu tun. 
hätte ea einen solchen service angekündigt, also quasi ein origin os, wärst du sicher genauso begeistert.
iss klar... 

wo sind denn jetzt eigentlich die fakten?
ich warte...


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Nun mit dem Steam Machines, habe ich dir wirklich verarscht. ABER mit dem Gamer-Sache ist es wahr.
> 
> Für wenn soll es sonst entwickelt worden sein? Für Office-User, die nur Word und so was benutzen?


 
zeig mir bitte die stelle, wo ich gefragt habe, *FÜR WEN* steam os entwickelt wurde...


----------



## DonHabanero (26. September 2013)

Ich muß sagen ich bin hoch interessiert.

Ich habe aktuell schon einen Linux- PC mit Atom/Nvidia ION- Board am Fernseher hängen.
Während der für dieWiedergabe von Musik und Filmen recht gut geeignet ist (via XBMC) sieht es mit der Spieleleistung natürlich etwas mau aus. Meine Tests mit Steam und einigen Indie- Games zeigen daß es geht, aber eigentlich bräuchte die Kiste zum Zocken schon mehr Leistung, und/oder Windows für die TripleAAA Titel.
Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten schon paarmal überlegt, die Kiste gegen was Stärkeres zu ersetzen. Jetzt werde ich erstmal abwarten, was die Dampmaschine und das SteamOS wirklich bringen. Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre:
- bessere 3D- Unterstützung entweder für NVidia/AMD oder für beide.
- intelligente Update- Machnismen. Das ist ja bei Linux erstmal schon recht gut gelöst durch ein zentrales Repo des Distributors. Das müßte natürlich über die Steam- Oberfläche noch konfigurier- und steuerbar gemacht werden. Da bin ich aber sehr zuversichtlich.
- Konfigurierbarkeit und Multimedia. Um die o.g. Linuxbox komplett zu ersetzen bzw. upzudaten falls ich es erstmal mit Streaming versuche (werd ich sicher tun) braucht es XBMC oder ein gleichwertiges Mediencenter. Aufgrund des Umfangs von XBMC: Es braucht XBMC. Frage wäre also, wie ich das einbinden kann. Kann ich es als Start- App festlegen? Oder kann ich es nur über Steam starten? Plant Valve hier eventuell sogar bereits eine Integration oder soll es Medienfunktionen in Steam/SteamOS geben die es nicht mehr so häufig nötig machen, auf einen separaten Medienplayer zu wechseln.
Was ich auf keinen Fall mitmachen würde, wäre ein vernageltes System das es entweder komplett verhindert, eigene Programme zu installieren und zu starten, oder es unnötig erschwert. Letzteres gibt es schon mit Windows 8.x, Ersteres würde dem Geschäftsmodell der sonstigen Spielekonsolen oder Apple entsprechen.

Was sich mit SteamOS auf jeden Fall verbessern wird, ist die Unterstützung für Spiele auf Linux. Ich denke, sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD sehen hier ihr Potential, und auch wenn der ein oder andere Groß- Publisher fehlt sollten bis zum Marktstart (Ostern?) genug Spiele am Start sein, daß jeder Spieler seine Favoriten findet. Notfalls bleibt ja noch das Streaming von Windows- Only- Spielen übers Heimnetzwerk.

Nochmal ein paar Sekulationen zur Anküdigung für Freitag:
- Sehr realistisch ist vermutlich wirklich der Controller, mit zwei analogen Sticks und Steuerkreuz. Wobei hier noch die Patentanmeldung von Valve bezüglich Controllern wäre, bei dem man die analogen Sticks gegen Touchpad oder Trackball austauschen kann.
- Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Partnerschaft mit einem großen Actor, z.B. mit Nvidia oder AMD, oder sogar mit beiden? Oder eine Partnerschaft mit Oculus Rift, wobei wir damit wieder beim Kontroller wären...
- Vielleicht geht es auch mehr ans Innenleben der Steam Machine? Sony und MS haben sich von jeweils ein eigenes Chipdesign für ihre Konsolen designen lassen. Was ist wenn Valve das auch hat? Und damit beide 'Konkurrenten' aussticht? Gut, Sony könnte das aktuell sogar egal sein, da die PS4 bereits ausverkauft ist und sich daran auch nichts mehr ändern wird. Aber wie wirkt sich das auf die eh schon technisch unterlegene xbox1 aus?
- Oder es geht rein oberflächlich ums Gameplay. O+O sieht für mich sehr stark nach irgendwas multiplayermäßigem aus. Entweder die Ankündigung eines neuen Titels mit Multiplayer- Funktion - Portal 3 oder was ganz neues? HL3 fällt damit aber leider weg. Oder eine Möglichkeit, analog zur WiiU das Spiel nochmal auf ein Tablet zu streamen und damit entweder zwei Leute unabhängig voneiner zwei verschiedene Spiele spielen zu lassen - was ja zum Family- Aspket passen würde - oder eine einfach Multiplayer- Funktion für Titel die das bisher nicht hatten.
-


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> iss klar mister doomkeeper.
> mit deinem valve-fanboytum hat deine begeisterung natürlich rein gar nix zu tun.
> hätte ea einen solchen service angekündigt, also quasi ein origin os, wärst du sicher genauso begeistert.
> iss klar...
> ...


 
Oh Gott du hast dich wirklich noch kein bisschen informiert, ist das dein ernst? 

Informier dich mal bitte um Linux, OpenGL und Valves Experimente rund um Linux.. dann können wir weiterreden..
So ein notorischer Gegenwind wie du sollte sich zuerst informieren ansonsten hat deine skeptische Haltung
hier gar keine Wirkung... 

Nicht informieren, Infos von anderen erwarten und sich trotzdem dagegen aufzuspielen gehört schon seit langem zu deiner Taktik oder?
Wenn du nix weißt solltest du entweder normal fragen und etwas erklären lassen und nicht immer wieder dagegen halten
weil dir sowieso nie etwas passt was andere für gut halten.

Du fängts hier wieder mit Valve etc. Fanboy an obwohl es hier einfach um die Vorteile der offenen Linux Platform geht.
Du disqualifizierst dich schon zum zweiten mal


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zeig mir bitte die stelle, wo ich gefragt habe, *FÜR WEN* steam os entwickelt wurde...


 


			
				Bonkic schrieb:
			
		

> ich will wissen, wer für steam os entwickelt



Ich vermutete du meintest "FÜR WEN", weil "FÜR", an sich, ist in diesem Satz vollkommen Non-Deutsch und hört sich "bescheuert" an. 


Hättest du mehr präzise deine Frage gestellt und evtl. mit Beispielen versehen, dann würden wir dir auch genauer und ohne umschweife direkt antworten.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich vermutete du meintest "FÜR WEN", weil "FÜR", an sich, ist in diesem Satz vollkommen Non-Deutsch und hört sich "bescheuert" an.


 
aha, der satz "electronic arts entwickelt ein spiel für windows" ist also vollkommen non-deutsch und hört sich bescheuert an. 
interessant. 
lies in zukunft gründlicher, dann können wir uns solche albernen diskussionen sparen. danke.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

@doomkeeper
jo, iss recht.
jeder mitlesende wird sich seinen teil denken.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha, der satz "electronic arts entwickelt ein spiel für windows" ist also vollkommen non-deutsch und hört sich bescheuert an.
> interessant.
> lies in zukunft gründlicher, dann können wir uns solche albernen diskussionen sparen. danke.


 
Sry, aber dein Satz war wirklich so vollkommen undeutlich und nicht mal richtig deutsche präzise geschrieben, dass man viel intepretieren kann. 
Hättest du so geschrieben "Ich will wissen, wer Spiele für SteamOS entwickelt", dann hätten dir direkt gleich geantwortet.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ebenfalls häh?
> ich will wissen, wer für steam os entwickelt und nicht, wer steam os an sich entwickelt.
> dass das valve war, dachte ich mir schon so halbwegs.


 Abwarten, so einfach ist es. 

Wie gesagt, ein Witcher 3 halte ich z.B. für ziemlich wahrscheinlich, da die auch eine MAC Version gemacht haben für Witcher 1+2....

Andere Entwickler werden es davon abhängig machen, wie viel Unterstützung sie von Valve bekommen, wenn sie nicht eh schon eine Linux-Version planen auf längere Sicht. Immerhin hat Nvidia ja schon angekündigt, dass sie das auch unterstützen werden und zusammen mit Valve die Portierung von Spielen auf SteamOS voranbringen wollen.... 

Edit: Bei den Aussagen von Notch halte ich auch Minecraft für SteamOS für denkbar.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Hättest du so geschrieben "Ich will wissen, wer Spiele für SteamOS entwickelt", dann hätten dir direkt gleich geantwortet.


 
komisch, bislang hat mir noch keiner auf diese frage beantwortet.
eben weil es keiner kann!
da gehen dem herrn doomkeeper dann nämlich auch ruck-zuck die fakten aus und er flüchtet sich in eine linux-diskussion. 

eindeutig war die fragestellung übrigens schon vorher.
ich denke, da hapert es eher bei dir mit dem leseverstehen.
nix für ungut.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Abwarten, so einfach ist es.


 
nichts anderes sag ich auch. 

aber erzähl mir keiner was von fakten, wenn es einfach keine gibt!




> Edit: Bei den Aussagen von Notch halte ich auch Minecraft für SteamOS für denkbar.



jo, ich nehme auch schwer an, dass sich bspw id software (naheliegenderweise) stark für steam os interessiert.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nichts anderes sag ich auch.
> 
> aber erzähl mir keiner was von fakten, wenn es einfach keine gibt!


 
Wieso? Wer hat denn angebliche Entwickler hier aufgezählt???


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wieso? Wer hat denn angebliche Entwickler hier aufgezählt???


 

nicht explizit, aber:


			
				Doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden bestimmt sehr viele entwickeln - auch wenn nicht alle von Anfang an





> Weißte... Valve will natürlich SteamOS nur mit 5 Indie Titel in 2D pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sind vermutungen, hoffnungen oder wegen mir aus auch wünsche - aber eben keine fakten. 
die gibt es nicht, und deshalb bin ich -natürlich- skeptisch und abwartend. 

[edit: auch zur hardware und zu steam os an sich gibt es bislang keine oder nur sehr wenige fakten, aber ich wiederhole mich schon wieder...]


----------



## Lunica (26. September 2013)

Ich kauf mir 2014 bzw. 2015 Hardware für 4K Gaming  und einen 4K LCD. 
Das Steam Konzept geht bei mir also nicht ganz auf.

Habe echt keine Lust mehr auf den 1080P Pixelmatsch seitdem ich einen 4K LCD und TFT mit Batman Origins (Promo) in nativen 4K live gesehen habe. Da sieht 1080P aus wie Minecraft im Direktvergleich.

2014/2015 kommt die 4K Era ins rollen.
1080P ist Steinzeit.

Zum Glück kommt die PC Version von GTA5 mit 2K Texturen; daran  sollten sich auch  andere Hersteller ein Beispiel nehmen.
DDR6 kommt 2014 mit 64 Gigabyte Riegel und Nvidia schiebt 20 nm GDDR6 Karten nach.
AMD bringt dieses Jahr noch 512 Bit VRam Boliden mit 6GB GDDR5 für unter 600€ (Startpreis).

Diese Leistung wird es schon bald (2014) für 300-400€ geben und dann steht auch 4K Gaming auf einer Single GPU nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir 2014 bzw. 2015 Hardware für 4K Gaming  und einen 4K LCD.
> Das Steam Konzept geht bei mir also nicht ganz auf.
> 
> Habe echt keine Lust mehr auf den 1080P Pixelmatsch seitdem ich einen 4K LCD mit Batman Origins (Promo) in nativen 4K live gesehen habe. Da sieht 1080P aus wie Minecraft im Direktvergleich.
> ...


 Was hat das mit SteamOS zu tun???

Und übrigens übertreibst du wie immer maßlos, aber das ist man ja inzwischen gewohnt von dir....


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Irgendwas sagt mir, dass SteamOS auf Mantle setzen wird....

GPU14: AMD bringt Low-Level-API Mantle als Alternative zu DirectX - Battlefield 4 bekommt Mantle-Patch

Damit wäre selbst ohne OpenGL mit DirectX ein großes Hindernis für Linux-Gaming aus dem Weg geräumt (wenn man denn eine Karte der neuen Radeon Generation besitzt, was ja in Steam Machines durchaus der Fall sein könnte)....


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

Naja ich habe nicht mal einen Fernseher im Haus, also bin ich glaube ich so gar nicht Zielperson vom diesen Steam Machines.
Allerdings interessiere ich mich brennend für das SteamOS, wenn es endlich Konkurrenz zu Windows geben wird, was Spielen anbelangt geht ein Traum für mich in Erfüllung. Ein OS was auf Spielen zugeschneidert ist? Nur her damit!

Das einzige was dem halt im Weg stehen könnte sind die Entwickler. Ich hoffe wirklich dass da alle an einem Strang ziehen und alle zukünftigen Spiele auch für Linux/SteamOS bringen.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> !
> Das einzige was dem halt im Weg stehen könnte sind die Entwickler. Ich hoffe wirklich dass da alle an einem Strang ziehen und alle zukünftigen Spiele auch für Linux/SteamOS bringen.


 Und selbst wenn nicht: dann starte eben für die anderen Spiele deine normale Windoof Partition. Das ist ja gerade das Tolle an PCs: man kann auch einfach mal das OS tauschen.....


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn nicht: dann starte eben für die anderen Spiele deine normale Windoof Partition. Das ist ja gerade das Tolle an PCs: man kann auch einfach mal das OS tauschen.....


 
Naja wenns sein muss... Lieber verzichte ich auf Windoof 

Edit: Villeicht tut Microsoft dann ja auch was am ihren Betriebssystem tüfteln als Antwort auf das SteamOS dass plötzlich Microsoft dann wieder besser für Spiele geignet wäre, und dann mus Valve mit SteamOS schauen dass ihr OS wieder besser wird. Dass wünsche ich mir wir brauchen harte Konkurrenz im OS Bereich, Microsoft soll mal in den Arsch getreten werden .


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Bonkic welche Fakten möchtest du überhaupt sehen? Oder reicht 
es dir nicht aus dass l4d2 auf Linux schneller läuft als auf Windows?


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bonkic welche Fakten möchtest du überhaupt sehen? Oder reicht
> es dir nicht aus dass l4d2 auf Linux schneller läuft als auf Windows?


 
Naja ein Spiel würde nicht reichen um als Fakt dazustehen, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass auf Linux alles besser läuft. Könnte ja vermutlich so wie bei AMD und Nvidia sein dass mal das eine Spiel besse auf Nvidia läuft und dann das andere besser auf AMD. Bis wir SteamOS mit ein paar AAA-Grafikwundern nicht testen können, kann man nichts entgültig sagen. Allerdings würde es mich kein bisschen verwundern wenn SteamOS haushoch gegenüber Windows überlegen ist was die Leistung anbetrifft.

Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht böse, aber etwas vorsichtiger Optimismus wäre villeicht nicht schlecht. Ich sehe dem auch optimistich entgegen, aber bedenke umso euphorischer man wird umso höher sind die Erwartungen und um so härter triffts einen falls die doch nicht erfüllt werden .


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bonkic welche Fakten möchtest du überhaupt sehen? Oder reicht
> es dir nicht aus dass l4d2 auf Linux schneller läuft als auf Windows?


 
ganz einfach:

ich würde 1.) gerne mal was von steam os sehen. 
was ist denn darüber bislang schon bekannt, außer, dass es auf irgendeinem linux-derviat aufsetzt? 
rein gar nix, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

dann würde ich 2.) gerne wissen (das ist allerdings gar nicht mal so sehr wichtig), welche hardware-partner valve ins boot geholt hat.
und was bedeutet 'steam machine' eigentlich genau?
ist das im grunde nur ein 08/15-x86-pc auf dem ein aufkleber mit 'steam os geeignet' prangt oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes? 

aber vor allem möchte ich 3.) wissen, wer denn überhaupt steam os-spiele entwickelt. ich kann mir, und da rührt meine skepsis in erster linie her, momentan noch nicht vorstellen, dass irgendein aaa-titel mal plötzlich auch parallel für steam os entwickelt wird. 
man stelle sich bspw vor: "ac 4 für pc, konsolen und steam os" - das will ich wirklich erst sehen, bevor ichs glaube. 

wenn all das geklärt ist, kann ich immer noch in jubelstürme ausbrechen. 
bislang fehlt es mir wirklich an fakten.
mir ist schleierhaft, wie du das ernsthaft anders sehen kannst. 

edit:
ach ja zu dem (alternativen) streaming von win pc zur steam machine hätte ich auch gerne ein paar informationen.
wie funktioniert das?
welche bandbreite, welche technologie etc. etc.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Mag sein aber ich denke dass kompetente Entwickler
auch ein besseres Ergebnis als auf Windows erzielen werden.
wenn valve es schafft dann ist es für mich Fakt
dass Linux für eine bessere Spielperformance als Windows sorgt.

Allein schon die OpenGL Schnittstelle kann eigentlich 
nur bessere Ergebnisse erzielen wenn sie sich mühe geben. 

Mir geht es ja nicht direkt darum Linux vs Windows 
zum Thema zu machen, sondern opengl Vs Dx und da zieht Dx einfach 
den kürzeren falls opengl wieder die volle Aufmerksamkeit 
bekommt.

Opengl ist hier das Zauberwort


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Opengl ist hier das Zauberwort



Glaube ich nicht mal mehr...Mantle ist das neue Zauberwort für meine Begriffe.

Übrigens ist Battlefield 4 auch schon mit einer Mantle-Version ausgestattet (neben der "normalen" DirectX Version). Da sollte es zu einem SteamOS Release nicht mehr SOOO weit sein. Aber das ist natürlich trotzdem Spekulation....


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht mal mehr...Mantle ist das neue Zauberwort für meine Begriffe.
> 
> Übrigens ist Battlefield 4 auch schon mit einer Mantle-Version ausgestattet (neben der "normalen" DirectX Version). Da sollte es zu einem SteamOS Release nicht mehr SOOO weit sein. Aber das ist natürlich trotzdem Spekulation....


 
Oh ja das Mantle sieht echt interessant aus. Allgemein kommt gerade in den etwas in letzter Zeit stagnierten PC-Markt frischer Wind, ich freue mich zu sehen was die nächsten paar Jahre bringen!


----------



## Onlinestate (26. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Wenn Valve es nicht selbst entwickelte hätte, dann würde es auch nicht selber ankündigen oder?


_*Edit*: Jetzt erst bemerkt, dass da noch ein paar Seiten Diskussion folgen..._
Die Frage ging glaub eher in die Richtung, wer Spiele für SteamOS entwickeln wird.
Aber ja, die müssen ja nur mal ein minimales Linux-Derivat bauen, welches direkt beim Booten Steam im Big Picture Mode öffnet. Es gibt ja schon alles mögliche. Kann man sich dann im Baukasten-Prinzip zusammenbauen.
Und so wie das bisher klingt, scheint die Portierung ja nicht so aufwändig zu sein, wie manche denken.
Die meisten Engines laufen ja zumindest intern auch schon lange auf Linux. Muss da zB an die Ankündigungen für UT2004 denken, welches immer wieder verschoben wurde. Es gab auch Beweis-Screenshots, dass es schon läuft, man arbeitete nur noch an Details. Irgendwann wurde es trotzdem fallen gelassen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die PS3 und PS4 meines Wissens nach auch immer mit OpenGL laufen.
Wenn jetzt plötzlich dieser Druck da ist, dann zieht man vielleicht auch endlich mal durch.

Und Nvidia scheint ja schon fleißig an der Optimierung von SteamOS zu helfen.


> Engineers from Valve and NVIDIA have spent a lot of time  collaborating on a common goal for SteamOS: to deliver an open-platform  gaming experience with superior performance and uncompromising visuals  directly on the big screen. NVIDIA engineers embedded at Valve collaborated on improving driver performance for OpenGL;  optimizing performance on NVIDIA GPUs; and helping to port Valve’s award-winning content library to SteamOS; and tuning SteamOS to lower latency, or lag, between the controller and onscreen action.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Wäre natürlich geil, wenn SteamOS sowohl OpenGL als auch Mantle unterstützen würde.

Mantle ist auch daher ziemlich wichtig, da das wohl die Hauptprogrammierschnittstelle auf den Next-Gen Konsolen sein wird (da AMD Technik) und damit ein nativer Mantle Port deutlich leichter sein solle (bzw. eine Multiplattformentwicklung auf PC), als das noch auf DirectX bzw. Direct3D zu übersetzen (von OpenGL ganz zu schweigen)....

Bleibt aber natürlich die Frage, wie Nvidia Karten mit Mantle umgehen können, wenn sie es überhaupt können (und dürfen)....darüber ist noch nichts bekannt. Wäre schade, wenn das ein AMD-only Standard bleiben würde, weil das die PC Entwicklung nicht gerade fördern würde.


----------



## Onlinestate (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich geil, wenn SteamOS sowohl OpenGL als auch Mantle unterstützen würde.
> 
> Mantle ist auch daher ziemlich wichtig, da das wohl die Hauptprogrammierschnittstelle auf den Next-Gen Konsolen sein wird (da AMD Technik) und damit ein nativer Mantle Port deutlich leichter sein solle (bzw. eine Multiplattformentwicklung auf PC), als das noch auf DirectX bzw. Direct3D zu übersetzen (von OpenGL ganz zu schweigen)....
> 
> Bleibt aber natürlich die Frage, wie Nvidia Karten mit Mantle umgehen können, wenn sie es überhaupt können (und dürfen)....darüber ist noch nichts bekannt. Wäre schade, wenn das ein AMD-only Standard bleiben würde, weil das die PC Entwicklung nicht gerade fördern würde.


Also soweit ich weiß ist Mantle für alle offen, aber eben auf die GCN Architektur optimiert. Ob nVidia da Vorteile (bessere Performance) von hat, wird sich zeigen. Wenn die sich da quer stellen, dann machen die es AMD natürlich schwerer sich durchzusetzen.
Wenn es aber einen signifikanten Vorteil gibt, dann hat nVidia natürlich keine Wahl außer mitzuziehen.
Ich hoffe für die PC-Spieler, dass es einen deutlichen Vorteil bringt und auch nVidia mit zieht. Das könnte zudem Linux und SteamOS weiteren Aufwind geben.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> _*Edit*
> Aber ja, die müssen ja nur mal ein minimales Linux-Derivat bauen, welches direkt beim Booten Steam im Big Picture Mode öffnet.  _


_
 Das glaube ich eher weniger. SteamOS soll ja auch noch andere Sachen können als nur Steam darstellen.... aber es wird auf alle Fälle eine "einfache2 Oberfläch sein, die sich leicht per Pad bedienen lässt. 


Beezüglich des Controllers:

Geil wäre eine komplett neue Controllerkombi aus Maus (für Feuerpräzision der rechten Hand) und Analogstick (für Bewegungspräzision der linken Hand). Das wäre die ideale Kombination der beiden Stärken von M+T und Controllern.
Ich frage mich eh, warum noch keiner sowas entwickelt hat, vor alle, für die linke Hand. Es ist ja nicht die Maus, die beim PC Gaming irgendwie stört, sondern meistens die Tastatur, deren Arbeitsherkunft offenkundig ist. Warum hier nicht mal konsequent eine komfortable Ergänzung zur Maus entwickelt wurde, ist mir schleierhaft.....
Aber da das wohl fürs Sofa auch eher suboptimal ist, befürchte ich mal, dass Steam mit einem "stinknormalen" Gamepad daherkommen wird. Wofür man das in Zeiten von X360 Pads am PC aber brauchen sollte, ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar.... _


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Ich denke dass der gamepad eine zusätzliche Touchoberfläche bieten wird 
Und noch biometrische Elemente ihren weg finden werden.

Einen 08/15 controller der sich kaum von anderen unterscheidet wirds 
Mit Sicherheit nicht geben.
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen dass der gamepad ebenfalls modular aufgebaut ist
Und man kann ihn an das jeweilige Genre/Spiel und eigene Vorliebe 
anpassen ggg. umbauen


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

Naja ich wäre eher enttäuscht wenn die 3 Ankündigung wirklich ein Controller sein sollte, außer es ist wirklich was weltbewegendes. Eine Touchfläche dazu schmeißen, kann der Ps4 Controller schon, da muss die 3 und letzte Ankündigung schon was besser sein. Zumindest hoffe ich halt dass sich Valve das Sprichwort "Das beste kommt zum Schluss!" auch ans Herz nimmt, und uns noch einmal richtig überrascht.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Laut John Carmack (den ich persönlich sehr schätze) könnte die Kombination aus SteamOS, Steambox und Mantle dazu führen, dass MS und Sony richtig die Hosen voll bekommen....

Microsoft and Sony could be ‘hostile’ to AMD’s Mantle API, Carmack says | Polygon

Das wäre zwar nicht unbedingt gut für Mantle bzw. Multiplattformentwicklung, aber irgendwie ist es auch lustig, dass der PC jetzt plötzlich doch zur Konsolenkonkurrenz wird (was er die ganze Zeit ja schon heimlich war.....)


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich denke dass der gamepad eine zusätzliche Touchoberfläche bieten wird
> Und noch biometrische Elemente ihren weg finden werden.
> 
> Einen 08/15 controller der sich kaum von anderen unterscheidet wirds
> ...


 
Naja, ein Touchpad ist jetzt nicht gerade der Brüller...


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Wo erwähne ich das Wort Touchpad?  

Außerdem lustig wie mein Beitrag aufs kleinste kastriert wird und sich
Nur auf ein einziges Wort gestürzt wird  

Ein modulares biometrisches gamepad hab ich persönlich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Corlagon (26. September 2013)

vor einigen tagen war bei gs ein artikel zu lesen, in dem es um die aussage eines mitarbeiters von epic games (ua unreal engine) ging, in der er behauptete "das fantastischste ding" gesehen zu haben, "das nvidia je hergestellt habe". er meinte, es würde sich dabei nicht um einen grafik-chip handeln, dennoch - so war er sich sicher - würden es die spieler lieben.

vielleicht hat es damit etwas zu tun. morgen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wo erwähne ich das Wort Touchpad?
> 
> Außerdem lustig wie mein Beitrag aufs kleinste kastriert wird und sich
> Nur auf ein einziges Wort gestürzt wird
> ...


 Du hast von Touchoberfläche gesprochen... 

Was soll das mit der Biometrie bringen? Selbst wenn man da was machen könnte, wäre es preislich wohl zu teuer. MS haben bei ihrem Xbox One Controller extra darauf verzichtet, obwohl die Millionen in den Controller investiert haben....aber ich bin offen für alles, mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Touchoberfläche ist aber kein Touchpad. 

Was biometrie bringt? Gabe hat davon geschwärmt und ich bin mir sicher
Dass Sie es auch umsetzen.

Wie es mit dem Preis ausschaut weiß wohl nur valve selbst.  Vielleicht sind 
Die Provisionen hoch genug um so einen controller unter dem Preis verlaufen zu können? 

Warten wir Freitag Abend ab


----------



## Lunica (26. September 2013)

> Bleibt aber natürlich die Frage, wie Nvidia Karten mit Mantle umgehen können, wenn sie es überhaupt können (und dürfen)....darüber ist noch nichts bekannt. Wäre schade, wenn das ein AMD-only Standard bleiben würde, weil das die PC Entwicklung nicht gerade fördern würde.



Bei dem aktuellen Marktanteil von Intel/Nvidia würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.
Die zwei zu vernachlässigen kann sich kein Spielentwickler leisten.

Und die NextGen Konsolen haben bis auf weiteres (~2016) einen verschwindend geringen Marktanteil unter den Konsolen. Fallen also gar nicht in die Kategorie oberste Priorität.

Des weiteren führten AMD und Nvidia schon immer ein Kopf an Kopf rennen... mal liegt der vorne, mal der. Unterm Strich waren beide GPU Hersteller jedoch immer   gleich schnell und auch gleich teuer (Sofern man kein Erbsenzähler ist).

Mantle ist aber ein interessantes Feature dies AMD Karten "attraktiver" machen könnte für viele.
Es ist aber nicht so das Nvidia sich dann zur Ruhe legt. Die Kontern ja mit 20 nm Maxwell im Frühling 2014.

Außerdem hat Nvidia mal wieder eine Apple  Kooperation als Hauptlieferant und Apple stockt sein Spieleangebot ja auch  kontinuierlich auf. Darunter gibt es auch neue Spiele die durchaus GPU Power verlangen.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Bei dem aktuellen Marktanteil von Intel/Nvidia würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.
> Die zwei zu vernachlässigen kann sich kein Spielentwickler leisten.
> 
> Und die NextGen Konsolen haben bis auf weiteres (~2016) einen verschwindend geringen Marktanteil unter den Konsolen. Fallen also gar nicht in die Kategorie oberste Priorität.
> ...


 Bei Mantle gehts ja nicht nur um Schnelligkeit, sondern um eine komplett andere Entwicklungsphilosophie. Vergleichbar ist das mit den alten 3dfx Vodoo Karten, die auf dem Papier nicht merklich schneller waren, aber entsprechende D3D Karten von der Performance an die Wand gefahren haben....

So eine R9 ist echt reizvoll. Schade nur, dass es bei AMD immer noch keine GPU-Physiklösung gibt (außer TressFX), da hat Nvidia klar die Nase vorne mit HW-Physx. Daher schwanke ich auch nach wie vor, ob die nächste Karte eine Nvidia oder eine AMD sein soll, in 2014 dann. Mal sehen, wie sich die Radeon und Nvidia Karten dann so unter SteamOS schlagen, könnte auch ein Entscheidungsgrund sein....


----------



## Lunica (26. September 2013)

> Bei Mantle gehts ja nicht nur um Schnelligkeit, sondern um eine komplett andere Entwicklungsphilosophie. Vergleichbar ist das mit den alten 3dfx Vodoo Karten,



Ist nicht vergleichbar da 3DFX   auf einem wesentlich höheren Niveau entwickelte als AMD oder Nvidia.
Der weiteren war die Glide API (3DFX) nichts anderes als eine "optimierte-erweiterte" Form von Open GL.
3DFX war  "auch" gut wegen der API aber im wesentlichen spielte die Rohleistung die entscheidende Rolle.

TressFX unterstützt nur ein Spiel (Also relativ egal)
Mantle ist angekündigt für BF4 (Also wieder nur ein Spiel)

Bis sich da mal was tut habe ich einen grauen Bart.

Also ist das absolut nicht mit 3DFX Glide zu vergleichen ...

Die wichtigsten Glide Spiele:

3D Power Tank
Adventure Pinball: Forgotten Island - {2001}
Airfix Dogfighter - {2000}
AIWars: the Awakening - {2000}
Andretti Racing - {1997}
AquaNox - {2001} -> game DirectX 8 only
Archimedean Dynasty - {1996}
Asghan: the Dragon Slayer - {1998}
Barrage - {1998}
Battle Tank
Battlecruiser 3000AD - {1999}
Battlezone - {1998}
Blood - {1997}
Braveheart - {1999}
BreakNeck - {2000}
Carmageddon II: Carpocalypse Now - {1999}
Carnivores - {1998}
Clive Barker's Undying - {2001}
Clusterball - {2000}
Combat Mission: Beyond Overlord - {2000}
Command & Conquer Renegade - {2002}
Confirmed Kill - {1999}
Cyberstrike 2 - {1998}
Deep Fighter - {2000}
Defiance - {1997}
Descent - {1994}
Descent II - {1996}
Descent: Freespace The Great War - {1998}
Dethkarz - {1998}
Deus Ex - {2000}
Diablo II
Die By The Sword - {1998}
Die Hard Trilogy - {1997}
Die Hard Trilogy 2: Viva Las Vegas - {2000}
Dirt Track Racing - {1999}
Dirt Track Racing - Sprint Cars - {2000}
Dirt Track Racing 2 - {2002}
Dirt Track Racing Australia - {2000}
Dogs of War - {2000}
Driver - {1999}
Earth 2150: Escape from the Blue Planet - {2000}
Earth 2150: Lost Souls - {2001}
EF2000 - {1997}
Esoteria - {1998}
Extreme Assault - {1997}
Extreme Trial Motocross - {1999}
F/A-18 - {2000}
F/A-18 Hornet: Korea - {1997}
F/A-18E Super Hornet - {2000}
F-16 Aggressor - {1999}
F-16 Multirole Fighter - {1998}
F-22 Air Dominance Fighter - {1998}
F-22 Lightning 3 - {1999}
F-22 Total Air War - {1998}
Falcon 4 - {1998}
Fifa 2000
Fifa 2001
Fifa 2002
Fifa 99
Fighter Squadron: Screaming Demons Over Europe - {1999}
Fleet Command - {1999}
Flight Unlimited 2 - {1997}
Fly! - {1999}
Force 21 - {1999}
Ford Racing - {2000}
Formula 1 Racing Simulation - {1998}
Freespace 2 - {1999}
Frontline Attack: War over Europe - {2002}
Golgotha - {1997}
Grand Prix Legends - {1998}
G-Sector - {1999}
Gulf War Operation Desert Hammer - {1999}
Gunmetal - {1998}
Heli Heroes - {2002}
Heretic 2
Hexen II: the Beginning of the End - {1997}
Hind - {1996}
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin - {2002}
Hitman: Codename 47 - {2000}
Hover Ace - {2003}
iF-22 - {1997}
Incubation: Time is Running Out - {1997}
Independence Day Online - {2000}
Independence War - {1998}
Insane - {2000}
Interstate '76 - {1997}
Joint Strike Fighter - {1998}
KA-52 Team Alligator - {1999}
Killer Tank - {1999}
Leadfoot: Stadium Off Road Racing - {2001}
M.A.D. - Global Thermonuclear Warfare - {2001}
Mad Trax - {1999}
MDK - {1997}
MechWarrior 2 - {1995}
MechWarrior 2: Mercenaries - {1996}
Mig Alley - {1999}
MiG-29 Fulcrum - {1998}
Might and Magic VII: for Blood and Honor - {1999}
Mobile Forces - {2002}
MoHo - {2000}
Montezuma's Return - {1998}
Moto Racer - {1997}
Motorhead - {1999}
Myth: The Fallen Lords - {1997}
NASCAR Legends - {1999}
NASCAR Racing - {1994}
NASCAR Racing 2 - {1996}
Need For Speed 2 se
Need For Speed: High Stakes - {1999}
Need For Speed: Porsche Unleashed - {2000}
Need For Speed:Hot Pursuit
NIRA Intense Import Drag Racing - {1999}
Official Formula 1 Racing - {1999}
Operation Flashpoint
Operation Flashpoint Resistance
Outlaws - {1997}
Pandemonuim 2
Panzer Elite - {1999}
Parsec - {Future}
POD - {1997}
Powerslide - {1998}
Pro Pilot 99 - {1998}
Pro Rally 2001 - {2000}
Quake - {1996}
Quake II - {1997}
Rainbow Six - {1998}
Rayman 2: the Great Escape - {1999}
realMYST - {2000}
Red Baron 2 - {1997}
Red Baron 3D
Redline Racer - {1998}
Requiem: Avenging Angel - {1999}
Resident Evil - {1997}
Re-Volt
Rollcage Stage
Rollcage Stage II - {2000}
Rune
Scorched Planet - {1996}
Screamer 4x4 - {2000}
SEED - {2000}
Seraphim - {Future}
Serius Sam
Serius Sam SE
Severance: Blade of Darkness - {2001}
Shadow Warrior - {1997}
Silkolene Honda Motocross GP - {2000}
Simon the Sorcerer 3D - {2002}
SiN - {1998}
Sin: Wages of War
Sinistar: Unleashed - {1999}
Spearhead - {1998}
Spec Ops II: Green Berets - {1999}
Spec Ops: Rangers Lead the Way - {1998}
Speed Busters: American Highways - {1999}
Spellbinder: the Nexus Conflict - {1999}
Spirit of Speed 1937 - {1999}
Sports Car GT - {1999}
Star Fighter - {1996}
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron 3D - {1998}
Starship Troopers: Terran Ascendancy - {2000}
Starsiege - {1999}
Starsiege: TRIBES - {1998}
Streets of SimCity
Sub Culture - {1997}
Summoner - {2001}
Superbike 2001 - {2000}
Superbike World Championship - {1999}
Survival - {1998}
Suzuki Alstare Extreme Racing - {2000}
Tactical Ops: Assault on Terror - {2002}
Team Apache - {1998}
Terracide - {1997}
Test Drive 4 - {1997}
Test Drive 5 - {1998}
Test Drive: Off-Road 2 - {1998}
The Elder Scrolls Adventures: Redguard - {1998}
The Moon Project - {2000}
TigerShark - {1997}
TOCA 2 Touring Cars - {2000}
TOCA Touring Car Championship Racing - {1998}
Tomb Raider - {1996}
TRANS - {2000}
Ultimate Race Pro - {1998}
Unreal - {1998}
Unreal Tournament - {1999}
Unreal:Return to Na Pali
Uprising - {1997}
Uprising 2: Lead and Destroy - {1999}
V-Rally Edition '99 - {1999}
W.W. II Fighters - {1998}
Wargasm - {1998}
Warhammer: Dark Omen - {1998}
Warzone 2100 - {1999}
Wild Metal Country - {1999}
Wing Commander: Prophecy - {1997}
Wipeout XL - {1997}
World War III: Black Gold - {2001}
XCAR: Experimental Racing - {1997}
X-COM Alliance - {Future}
X-COM Enforcer - {2001}
X-COM: Interceptor - {1998}
Xtreme Air Racing - {2001}
X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter - {1997}
Z.A.R. - {1998}


----------



## belakor602 (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei Mantle gehts ja nicht nur um Schnelligkeit, sondern um eine komplett andere Entwicklungsphilosophie. Vergleichbar ist das mit den alten 3dfx Vodoo Karten, die auf dem Papier nicht merklich schneller waren, aber entsprechende D3D Karten von der Performance an die Wand gefahren haben....
> 
> So eine R9 ist echt reizvoll. Schade nur, dass es bei AMD immer noch keine GPU-Physiklösung gibt (außer TressFX), da hat Nvidia klar die Nase vorne mit HW-Physx. Daher schwanke ich auch nach wie vor, ob die nächste Karte eine Nvidia oder eine AMD sein soll, in 2014 dann. Mal sehen, wie sich die Radeon und Nvidia Karten dann so unter SteamOS schlagen, könnte auch ein Entscheidungsgrund sein....



Naja hast du gerade eine Nvidia Karte? Ich habe eine und ehrlich gesagt ist diese PhysiX nicht wirklich so besonders. Es ist ein extrem leistungsfressendes Gimmick ohne wirklich großen visuellen Vorteilen, ich kann darauf verzichten. Muss aber natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja hast du gerade eine Nvidia Karte? Ich habe eine und ehrlich gesagt ist diese PhysiX nicht wirklich so besonders. Es ist ein extrem leistungsfressendes Gimmick ohne wirklich großen visuellen Vorteilen, ich kann darauf verzichten. Muss aber natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.


 Nein, habe eine AMD Karte (siehe Signatur)...

Bei aktuellen Chips ist Physx noch zu leistungsfressend, das ist richtig. Aber wenn Nvidia 2014 mit neuen Karten kommt, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so entscheidend....diese Wölfe in W3 sind halt so verlockend...


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ist nicht vergleichbar da 3DFX   auf einem wesentlich höheren Niveau entwickelte als AMD oder Nvidia.
> Der weiteren war die Glide API (3DFX) eine "optimierte" Form von Open GL.


 Was soll das sein, ein "wesentlich höheres Niveau"?

Und ja, das bezüglich Glide ist wahr. Aber warum soll Mantle nicht auf ein ähnliches Niveau kommen?


----------



## Lunica (26. September 2013)

> Naja hast du gerade eine Nvidia Karte? Ich habe eine und ehrlich gesagt ist diese PhysiX nicht wirklich so besonders. Es ist ein extrem leistungsfressendes Gimmick ohne wirklich großen visuellen Vorteilen, ich kann darauf verzichten. Muss aber natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.



JAEIN.

In Alice, Batman, Borderlands gefällt mir Physx sehr gut und es zieht auch nicht viel Leistung (Zu mindestens in den Spielen).
In den ganzen anderen Spielen sieht es jedoch meistens furchtbar aus.

Zum Glück kann ich Physx in Planetside 2 ausschalten. Alleine aus dem Grund würde ich mir schon Planetside 2 nicht auf der PS4 antun. Physx in Planetside 2 ist total übertrieben und man verliert KOMPLETT die Orientierung. Also wenn man da angeschossen wird sieht man einfach nichts mehr vor lauter "Partikel". Dementsprechend unbeholfen spielt man dann auch im Massenkampf und Planetside 2 ist nun mal ein Spiel der Massen!
Auch die kurzweiligen  Unschärfe Effekte wenn man "suppressed" wird habe ich deaktiviert. Ähnlich wie Physx ein Future das dazu führt das man im Kampf  die Orientierung verliert und auch nichts mehr trifft.

Schon gut so das man PC Spiele einstellen kann wie man will. Oft treffen die Entwickler eben nicht jedermanns Geschmack.



> Und ja, das bezüglich Glide ist wahr. Aber warum soll Mantle nicht auf ein ähnliches Niveau kommen?



Weil es genauso wie mit TressFX und auch Physx wohl bei einer Eintagsfliege bleiben wird.



> Bei aktuellen Chips ist Physx noch zu leistungsfressend, das ist richtig.



Nein - In Alice, Batman und Borderlands zieht Physx selbst auf der höchsten Stufe kaum Leistung. Aber das sind nun mal gut optimierte Titel und auch die einzigen in denen Physx wirklich einen Mehrwert darstellt da eben mehr als nur herum fliegende Partikel realisiert wurden.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Weil es genauso wie mit TressFX und auch Physx wohl bei einer Eintagsfliege bleiben wird.


 Ach so. Ich hatte schon vergessen, dass du auch prophetische Fähigkeiten hast....


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

Mantle scheint ein interessantes Ding zu sein aber laut Gabe ist AMD immer noch Treibermäßig und sogar Hardwaremäßig
(zumindest bei ihrem L4D2 Test) doch einiges hinter Nvidia zu sein.

Deswegen hat auch Valve damals mit Nvidia / Intel kooperiert und AMD weggelassen weil deren
"Audio-On-Board-Dings-Bums-Whatever" große probleme auf Linux bereitete.
Ob das heute genau so ist weiß ich natürlich nicht aber AMD muss mal langsam in die Gänge kommen
und ihr vollstes Potenzial ausschöpfen.

Beim Kampf AMD vs Nvidia sind die beiden eigentlich immer auf Augenhöhe - mal mehr mal weniger 

Wir können uns aber bestimmt einig sein dass Linux mit seiner offenen Grafikschnittstelle
theoretisch die bessere Wahl für uns Gamer ist  oder?
Wenn diese effektiver als DirectX genutzt werden kann dann sehe ich einen schönen PC Boom im nächsten Jahr 

@ Glide...
Ach wie ich Glide vermisse. 
Das war damals ein unglaublicher Sprung in die 3D Welt und war an Qualität und Leistung einfach nur ein Orgasmus für die Augen
besonders bei der Unreal Engine 
Wie damals meine beiden VooDoo 2 im SLI Modus befeuert wurden war einfach nur geilo 

@ Controller.
Ich halte nen biometrischen Controller durchaus für eine nette Idee wenn diese denn gut umgesetzt wird.
Unser Körper gibt während unseren Aktivitäten unterschiedliche Signale von sich und wenn ein Gamepad
an bestimmten Stellen bestimmte Sensoren hat und auf jeden Körper
individuelle Ereignisse ausführt wäre es doch mal was interessantes und neues?

z.B. zu hoher Puls, Schweisbildung oder starker Druck aufs Gamepad könnten doch interessante neue Möglichkeiten
ergeben.
Microsoft hats vielleicht nicht gemacht aber das muss nicht bedeuten dass andere es nicht vielleicht doch versuchen werden.

Auch muss man bedenken dass sich Valve Oculus Rift zu Herzen nimmt und bestimmt
nach Möglichkeiten sucht die beste Steuerung dafür herauszufinden.
Wie gesagt ich halte es für ausgeschlossen dass Valve einen 08/15 Controller raushaut
der nur anders aussieht und ihr Logo enthält.


----------



## battschack (27. September 2013)

Mal gucken 1std noch, ich hoffe irgendwie immer noch auf Hl3. Aber irgendwie bin ich mir auch sicher das nicht Hl3 ist -.-


----------



## battschack (27. September 2013)

danke fürs gespräch valve


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2013)

battschack schrieb:


> danke fürs gespräch valve


 
na ja, ein controller halt.
was hast du denn erwartet?
die neu-erfindung des rades? 

vielleicht sind diese touchpads ja auch in der tat präziser als ein normaler analog-stick.
schaun 'mer mal.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, ein controller halt.
> was hast du denn erwartet?
> die neu-erfindung des rades?
> 
> ...



Auch wenn diese Touchpads präziser sein sollten, hässlich ist das Ding alle mal


----------



## battschack (27. September 2013)

Steht doch unten was ich erwartet hatte  Mir war zwar klar das es nicht Hl3 ist aber träumen darf ich ja noch 

naja wenn es wirklich so ist wie es da steht dann ist es ja nix schlechtes aber mal abwarten und tee trinken, viele...


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> hässlich ist das Ding alle mal


 
eigentlich finde ich, dass der controller sogar höchst ergonomisch aussieht. 
interessant wäre noch der preis: ich tippe mal auf annähernd dreistellig...


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich finde ich, dass der controller sogar höchst ergonomisch aussieht.
> interessant wäre noch der preis: ich tippe mal auf annähernd dreistellig...


 Ein Touchgerät ist per se nicht orgonomisch....

Was hat Valve da nur geritten....


----------

